# Habba Mister



## ashesc212 (Jan 6, 2009)

Has anyone ever used this Habba Mister for any of their reptiles? The vet told us that we should get a mister:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.petmountain.com/product/foggers-mist-machines/107803/zoo-med-habba-mist-automatic-misting-machine.html">http://www.petmountain.com/product/fogg ... chine.html</a><!-- m -->

Otherwise, can you recommend any misters?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 6, 2009)

I've hear that those aren't that great because they don't spray very far. You may want to just buy a pump pressure mister from Walmart or something. They are made for spraying fertilizers and pesticides. You just pump for a minute or two and then spray the inside of the cage down for a few minutes. 

It costs me around $30 for a 2 gallon sprayer. You just spray in the morning before work/school and then as soon as you get home and again later on if you feel like it.

You can also make a DIY cage mister from it. You just attach a Timer ball valve of some kind and then get hoses running from that throughout the cage, then put on some nozzles and your good, if your looking for the mist that is. I'll find you the link, its very useful.

I'd be wary of filling them with really hot water though if you plan on letting the water sit for a while. I doubt anything would happen but the steam might build up extra pressure while your gone. I use hot water but I use it all or open it slightly so the steam can get out.

Spencer


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 6, 2009)

There found the link.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.baskinglizards.com/automa...ystem_free.pdf">http://www.baskinglizards.com/automa...ystem_free.pdf</a><!-- m -->


Spencer


----------



## mr.king (Jan 6, 2009)

Me and my roommate tried using the habamister and didn't like it that much. It makes so much noise and didn't end up really being worth it as far as humidity goes but thats just in my personal opinion, I know some people that like them.


----------



## Tux (Jan 6, 2009)

They also tend to clog and die from mineral deposits in the water. I've heard <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.mistking.com/">http://www.mistking.com/</a><!-- m --> are pretty good.


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 7, 2009)

PinkPunisher said:


> There found the link.
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.baskinglizards.com/automa...ystem_free.pdf">http://www.baskinglizards.com/automa...ystem_free.pdf</a><!-- m -->
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for that but it keeps giving me an error message when I try to open the page.


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tux said:


> They also tend to clog and die from mineral deposits in the water. I've heard <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.mistking.com/">http://www.mistking.com/</a><!-- m --> are pretty good.



Thanks, this looks interesting.

I'm having a hard time keeping the humidity up at 60% so I need to figure out something.

Has anyone tried foggers?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 7, 2009)

There this should work. Just follow the link on the first post. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://reptilescanada.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33628">http://reptilescanada.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33628</a><!-- m -->

Spencer


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 7, 2009)

I heard the Fogger is too dangerous, as it has some sort of power ramp up that can give a serious jolt to men so as for a tegu I'm sure it can be fatal. I also hear that the Habba Mist isn't sufficient nor reliable. Someone posted on the foggers already here. I'll look for the post to share with ya. I was looking at those MistKing sets and those look pretty good and I have faith in them. I'm working on ordering one and will let yall know how it turns out.


----------



## mr.king (Jan 7, 2009)

Ya the fogger like shocks you when u put your finger near it so you can't put it in the bowl without like a screen box around it, i spent a good amount of time trying to figure out a way just got frustrated lol. If you can find a way to keep your tegu from being able to get at the fogger it does boost the humidity up there.


----------

